# "No trick or treating!" signs



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

First question I would have is:
Did the building owner / management company place that there?

No arguing if that's the case (even if it IS a stupid idea) - it's still private property, the tenents have signed a lease agreement, and the owner can do as they see fit, as long as it doesn't violate the terms of the lease (usually, tenents rights to free speech end at their door - it becomes a health and safety issue after that).

However, if one of the tenents of the building placed it there, that's a huge violation of everyone elses rights - and I feel they should pay a penalty for it.

Of course, I'm going on the assumption that your sister is currently renting in an apartment building...if she *owns* a condo in a complex, and the HOA posted that, it would have had to pass a vote of the owners to be permitted, in which case she either didn't vote, or was outvoted in favor of it.

Either way, I agree it sucks...


*...and now, back to the lab!*


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

That's a sad story 


"Fallen angels at my feet Whispered voices at my ear Death before my eyes Lying next to me I fear She beckons me shall I give in Upon my end shall I begin Forsaking all I've fallen for I rise to meet the end"


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

It was a manager of the 'building' but aparently she didn't have any authorization from the townhouse association to do it. In other words, she took it upon herself to post the sign and didn't even notify the people who live there that there was no TOTing allowed. It's one of those condo/townhouse situations where everyone owns their own unit. It's not in the bylaws, etc. that they can't trick or treat or hand out candy on halloween there.

I think that given the situation, that it's not a private home, that it's overstepping their civil rights by telling them they can't celebrate a certain holiday, etc. That's just my opinion, although that doesn't mean anything.

It still sucks, though. My sister loves handing out candy to kids and they get a LOT of kids every year... until this year when they moved.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

That's a violation of first amendment rights - I think civil charges should be pressed.

Of course, suing for money in this situation would be idiotic - however, suing for a public apology, along with no possibility of a recurrance of the violation might be fun.

Then again, I'm an abrasive a**h*** - I probably shouldn't be listened to...

But let your sister know that kind of stuff does not have to be tolerated to any degree.


*...and now, back to the lab!*


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

You didn't say where your sister lives. If she's in some Third World Fascist Dictator State, then so be it. But if she's in the USA, tell her to speak out and be heard. Some of us have kids in the Armed Forces who are sticking their necks out to preserve Freedom, and don't appreciate that type of unauthorized censure AT HOME. 

I suggest that she circulate a petition in her complex telling the Jerk to back off next year.

Wolfman


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

I agree with Ugly Joe and Wolfman! 
Thats just wrong !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Did the buildings manager never get candy at Halloween, what a b*@{h spoiling other peoples Halloween.
Theres a place near Birmingham(England) that has banned christmas lights in the town centre because it might offend non-christians
Political correctness gone mad§

Always look on the bright side of life .....


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

That stinks,if they do want ToT'S, THEY SHOULD PUT A SIGH ON THIER OWN DOORS,AND NOT MAKE THE COICE FOR EVERY ON ELES!

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Autumn Dreams, you started this thread, now follow up. 
Many of us are truly disturbed by unauthorised censure of freedom. If you don't exersize your rights, you forfeit them. Is your sister sitting there doing nothing or what?

Years ago I worked with an immigrant from Czechoslovakia. One day, at work on a construction site, we overheard a discussion during coffee break with a determined political slant. Afterwards he remarked that, back in the Czeck Republic, you would NEVER hear a conversation like that, where someone would openly criticize the Government. If they did, the Police would show up at their door that night, take them away, and they would never be seen or heard from again.

Give your sister a gentle jab in the ribs.

Wolfman


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Wolfman, I wasn't ignoring the posts in this thread---I've been really sick so haven't felt like being online much.

My sister's in Colorado and I'm in Alabama. Her health is VERY bad so she doesn't have the energy to fight this stuff, BUT... the manager has resigned and they'll be getting a new one. Her resignation has nothing to do with that sign, btw, but I say... good riddance.

I think the fact that a few of the townhouses/condos were empty has a lot to do with no one doing anything to stop this woman from putting the sign up. However, she put it up without any warning or notice so even those who live there had no clue she'd done anything like this.

It certainly pisses me off, too. I told her she should have alerted the media or someone. Again, her health is failing so she wouldn't have the energy to deal with any of it. But it did upset her quite a bit. She looks forward to the TOTers every year.

To explain a little about my sis, I was a VERY 'late in life' baby for my mother, who was old enough to be my grandmother when she had me, and my oldest sister (the one in question) is old enough to be my mom. She's sick, has HBP, has had one heart attack, kidney function problems (since birth), has had bouts with skin cancer... and she can barely get around. She simply wouldn't have the energy to fight.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks, Autumn. All the Best to your sister, and let's hope next year she's swamped with kids.

Wolfman


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, it's really the only thing she looks forward to anymore where holidays are concerned. Christmas just irritates her, she says.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

To get technical... the management of the building can put up a sign that says "No TOT's" because the Constitution states "CONGRESS shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion...blah blah blah..or abridging the freedom of speech etc., ect." And since management is a private entity and the sign wasn't sanctioned by Congress there is no first admendment violation. But, and a big BUT, there can still be TOT's because there is a reasonable expectation of privacy by the tenants who can have guests and visitors.
Not to be technical...what kind of jerk doesn't want kids trick or treating? It's just un-American! I say put up a sign in the window that says "Trick or Treaters Welcomed!"

"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Maybe the person not wanting the tricky-treaters heard there was a criminal gang of midgets pretending to be kids tricky-treating and if you opened your door, the next thing you knew, the leader is standing on your throat wanting your pin number!
...well, maybe not?

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Why does that sounds like a really good group costume?

I want a hearse.


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

LOL frizzen


If quizzes are quizical, what are tests?


----------



## internal virus (Sep 1, 2004)

Sounds alot like my building.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Actually in a condo " the powers that be" can pretty much dictate what is allowed. My brother & his family live in such a situation and it is very restrictive. There are rules such as only allowing white lights to be displayed at Xmas, one can only have two trash containers, your front door must be a particular shade of orange etc. You see conformity is the rule of law when you live in a condo. 
Sure they would love to move into a home of their own (they rent) however the housing market in New Hampshire is pure insaity right now, mainly thanks to our unwelcome neighbors to the south (Mass.) who sell their homes down there for $800,000 then think nothing of buying one here for the "cheap" price of half a mill. And don't get me started on the traffic situation...

ironmaiden


----------

